# ICD-10 Anatomy and Pathophysiology



## jboschert (Jul 31, 2014)

I am looking to take the AAPC's  ICD-10 Anatomy and Pathophysiology online course (the $149.95 one). I just wanted to see if anyone had any insight on how it works?


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com (Aug 4, 2014)

I've taken it.  It is a good anatomy refresher (if you need one).  It's also an  easy way to get 14 CEUs.


----------



## SVarney (Aug 8, 2014)

It is a series of recorded webinars, with chapter packets that can be printed for reference. There is a quiz at the end of each session. We used it for our department, and found it to be helpful, especially since they incorporated ICD-10 codes with the examples.


----------



## tstrommer@rhsnet.org (Aug 8, 2014)

how long does this course normally take to complete?


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com (Aug 10, 2014)

It depends on how much time you want to put into it.  Each module is supposed to take approximately 1 hour (for a total of 14 hours) but realistically if you study the material the way it should be studied, it would take you _at least _3 times as long.


----------



## Ravenlock621@aol.com (Nov 20, 2014)

I too am working my way thru the course.  If you read the study guide as recommended and listen to the audio, then take the 10 question quiz at the end of each section, it takes me about 2.5 to 3 hours for each section.


----------

